# I am so Sorry Sky....



## 12animaluv34 (Jun 1, 2008)

I had my bunnies out eating grass my dog got out of the fence so i went in to get some treats and was gone maybe 3 min. and he got Sky out of her cage and she was dead when i got out their. I looked at her cage and i dont know how he got her out so fast. I feel SOOOO bad it just broke my heart.She was such a sweet girl!!And i feel even more bad because Its my fault she got killed i should have never left them with out watching them. She wasjust 6 months old. And had the most beautiful blue eyes.

:heartbeat:Rest in peace baby girlink iris:

:hearts




:hearts



:hearts


----------



## BSAR (Jun 2, 2008)

That is horrible. Always. always keep an eye on dogs. you never know what they will do. 

Rest In Peace and binky free sweet Sky........


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh no! I am soo sorry Animaluv. Sky was a beautiful girl. 

:rainbow:Binky free at Rainbow Bridge, Sky. 

R.I.P. :angel:

Emily:hearts


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh my gosh, how tragic. Poor Sky! Your post made me gasp because I have a Sky too (short for Skyler) who is also a Dutch, 5 months old. He has brown eyes though and a little beauty mark on his face. Also, my 7 month old girl, Tallulah, died on the same day as Sky, just on Thursday... I understand how you're feeling and I'm so sorry. Sky was VERY beautiful, this is the first time I've heard about her, but I can tell she was a special girl.

RIP sweetheart.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of Sky.. Thats just really brought tears to my eyes.. RIP Sky..


----------



## bat42072 (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so sorry about sky... 

Binky free skyink iris:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Sky. What a terrible accident. I can't imagine how you must be feeling... She was such a beautiful bunny too, I wish we could have heard more about her...

Thinking of you...

:rainbow:

Jen xx


----------



## 12animaluv34 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you too all of you.



And SnowyShiloh i am sorry to hear about Tallulah.:rainbow: 

Sky is missed very much.

And i never thought thathe would kill my rabbits!!I can not look at him the same after

I wish i would of left my border collie mix Ginger out their when i went in because she is the TOP dog and if a dog or something go's to close to my rabbits,birds chikens,turkey etc she will chase that dog away or if that dog tries to hurt one of our animals she will attack it not bad but enough to show them thats not allowed.And the wied thing is she was laying by my rabbit cages growling at him when she saw him so i had to grab her collar and pull her in the door whatching him.

So i think she knew what he was thinking i wish i knew 

But if he went by the road i did not want her to follow him.

luv Rachel


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sky. She surely was a beautiful girl...

Binky-free, dear Sky....watch over Rachel and bring her peace.

ray:for you, Rachel.


----------

